# Quality AC wiring



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks pretty good if I may say so myself. Customer was very concerned with not being able to see any of the car flex.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Concerned as in where the hell is my carflex?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep he just has to deal with the ugly condenser lines now...


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Are the service receptacles part of the disconnect?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Good job. Customer sounds kinda silly, though: The condenser itself ain't exactly pretty...


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

FlyingSparks said:


> Concerned as in where the hell is my carflex?


As in I better not see any!


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> Yep he just has to deal with the ugly condenser lines now...


Indeed, after he made them move one 16". :O


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

FlyingSparks said:


> Are the service receptacles part of the disconnect?


No, I've never used those disconnects. There are receptacles on the house on either side of the platform.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

FlyingSparks said:


> Are the service receptacles part of the disconnect?


No, those are conveniently placed for the neighbors.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice job...I call those my sexy installs..:laughing::laughing:..


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

you kidding me? You're proud of yourself for drilling a hole? you even drilled it too close to the unit. now it can't be turned straight without the conduit hitting the unit unless the front of that good looking American Standard is on the lip. 

just giving you a hard time, bud. It does look look somewhat acceptable.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

and you made it damn near impossible for an a/c technician (myself) to hook up gauges to the suction line. go back and redo.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Roadhouse said:


> and you made it damn near impossible for an a/c technician (myself) to hook up gauges to the suction line. go back and redo.


Except they had gauges connected as I was wiring it. :laughing:


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

crazyboy said:


> Except they had gauges connected as I was wiring it. :laughing:


for what? what are they going to check without the unit capable of running? Are you fibbing???? HHHmMMMM*MMMMMMM*_*?*_


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

okay, they could have been pulling a vacuum waiting on you to hurry the heck up, slow poke.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Roadhouse said:


> you kidding me? You're proud of yourself for drilling a hole? you even drilled it too close to the unit. now it can't be turned straight without the conduit hitting the unit unless the front of that good looking American Standard is on the lip.
> 
> just giving you a hard time, bud. It does look look somewhat acceptable.


Very rarely if ever have I seen an a/c guy run a lineset neatly.


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

crazyboy said:


> Looks pretty good if I may say so myself. *Customer was very concerned with not being able to see any of the car flex*.


Use a different wiring method.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

crazyboy said:


> Looks pretty good if I may say so myself. Customer was very concerned with not being able to see any of the car flex.


Where is the control wiring?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks nice, hiding your lines Is a nice idea.

To bad them AC guys, <Roadhouse> didn't use better zip ties. Those will break in a couple of years.


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Looks nice, hiding your lines Is a nice idea.
> 
> To bad them AC guys, <Roadhouse> didn't use better zip ties. Those will break in a couple of years.


I think it's kind of pointless to hide the car flex, the outdoor unit is still an eyesore. It's like putting lipstick on a pig...


and I concur, they should have used UV rated zip ties.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Where is the control wiring?


Zip tied to the line set.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Looks nice, hiding your lines Is a nice idea.
> 
> To bad them AC guys, <Roadhouse> didn't use better zip ties. Those will break in a couple of years.


I don't use zip ties, I use black UL listed Nashua 517 duct tape.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Roadhouse said:


> and you made it damn near impossible for an a/c technician (myself) to hook up gauges to the suction line. go back and redo.


Guess what, the people who care about your whining are over here:
http://www.hvacsite.com/


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

The whole cluster looks kinda stupid to me. Why the need to put them on a table?
How will the service guys know which disco is which if you don't label them?


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> The whole cluster looks kinda stupid to me. Why the need to put them on a table?
> How will the service guys know which disco is which if you don't label them?


I see this nonsense all the time, people that have nothing better to do than funk up the works...


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> The whole cluster looks kinda stupid to me. Why the need to put them on a table?
> How will the service guys know which disco is which if you don't label them?


Each unit and disconnect are numbered. Ac units are placed on platforms to bring them above the flood level.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Your writing must be really really small. Doesn't make a lot of sense to use wood for the table if it is a flood plain thing.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Your writing must be really really small. Doesn't make a lot of sense to use wood for the table if it is a flood plain thing.


PT wood is the norm around here, not sure I've ever seen anything else. The numbers are on the tops of the disco's, you can see them if you zoom in.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Roadhouse said:


> I don't use zip ties, I use black UL listed Nashua 517 duct tape.


So it can get nice and slimy and eventually lose its adhesion after baking in the sun? :thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> So it can get nice and slimy and eventually lose its adhesion after baking in the sun? :thumbsup:


Work of a pro. :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Whenever I ride two or three compressors together , I just run eithrt a 6/2 NM,or 4/2 to am exterior panel


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I dunno, if they went through the trouble of raising the condensers (I'm assuming this is near the beach), then why not have the HVAC and electrical at or above the same line?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> Looks pretty good if I may say so myself. Customer was very concerned with not being able to see any of the car flex.


Yeah but the linesets are no big deal 

If aesthetics for an HVAC unit are an issue I think the HVAC manufacturers would strive to build a prettier unit. As of now they're all butt-ugly boxes. Build a fence around it. That's what they do for dumpsters.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

erics37 said:


> ...As of now they're all butt-ugly boxes. Build a fence around it....


 Exactly. I think the OP did good with what he had to work with, but the HO thinks that folks are gonna be impressed by the fact that there's no visible flex on his tower-mounted-cooling-compressors?


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Looks nice bud.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Yeah but the linesets are no big deal
> 
> If aesthetics for an HVAC unit are an issue I think the HVAC manufacturers would strive to build a prettier unit. As of now they're all butt-ugly boxes. Build a fence around it. That's what they do for dumpsters.


go build a fence around your home's condenser and report back as to what happens, how much your electric bill climbed, how uncomfortable your home became, if there was a warranty how the warranty was voided, how much you paid for a new unit and how soon ensuingly you ripped the fence down.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> So it can get nice and slimy and eventually lose its adhesion after baking in the sun? :thumbsup:


won't ever happen, not in the first decade at least.


----------



## Stevejoe11 (Apr 14, 2013)

I would be far more concerned with what it's supported on. In Canada that would cost you your license in a second, and the fact it looks like it's installed on a driveway with no protection from damage is another thing. 
The line set is sloppy, there's a reason tube bender kits include 3/8 dies.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Stevejoe11 said:


> I would be far more concerned with what it's supported on. In Canada that would cost you your license in a second, and the fact it looks like it's installed on a driveway with no protection from damage is another thing.
> The line set is sloppy, there's a reason tube bender kits include 3/8 dies.


Cool story bro. Maybe lay off the crack then repost something useful.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Cool story bro. Maybe lay off the crack then repost something useful.


The treated 4x4's is something I would do in a location with clay soil. Next to the house it will drain and stay dry for 20+ years. 
I have some 4x4's here that as as new as the day I installed them for a garden hose reel. 
But I wouldn't use concrete around the posts. It will rot at that spot.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh wait you are an a/c tard apprentice. See post 23, go over to that forum and you can have a circle jerk about using duct tape over ty raps and tube benders over there where it belongs.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Work of a pro.


I like when they make a huge splice ball of little blue wire nuts on the t-stat cable up on the roof or near the dirt. :laughing:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Stevejoe11 said:


> I would be far more concerned with what it's supported on. In Canada that would cost you your license in a second, and the fact it looks like it's installed on a driveway with no protection from damage is another thing.
> The line set is sloppy, there's a reason tube bender kits include 3/8 dies.


Looks like it's installed on a driveway? How about that pool visible in the back? :laughing:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Looks like it's installed on a driveway? How about that pool visible in the back? :laughing:


Its not a driveway, more of a patio. That's not a pool either, it's a lagoon.


----------



## Stevejoe11 (Apr 14, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> Oh wait you are an a/c tard apprentice. See post 23, go over to that forum and you can have a circle jerk about using duct tape over ty raps and tube benders over there where it belongs.


It may come as a surprise for you to hear that there are many experienced installers who still care about the overall quality and appearance of their workmanship, as well as the possible nightmares or plain inconveniences they may be subjecting some poor service tech to at some point in the future.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Stevejoe11 said:


> It may come as a surprise for you to hear that there are many experienced installers who still care about the overall quality and appearance of their workmanship, as well as the possible nightmares or plain inconveniences they may be subjecting some poor service tech to at some point in the future.


And when those experienced installers start donating their time and paying for the materials they use then they will have a right to decide how things will be done. Until that time the customer paying the bill will get to decide those things.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the way you did the job.:thumbsup:

The ac work looks like the usual crapwork that I see.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

I think it looks a little silly on those platforms.But, if that is what the customer wants and your getting paid, that is all that matters.


----------



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

A guy posts a perfectly legal and clean install and gets his balls broken , I think it should be required to post a pic of your own install of a similar job before you condemn someone else's


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Elephante said:


> I think it looks a little silly on those platforms.But, if that is what the customer wants and your getting paid, that is all that matters.


That's how they are all done here. Not because of what the customer wanted, it's code

I did some yesterday that were twelve feet in the air. Most of our work is now in the V zone( wind velocity and wave) Above base flood elevation plus 12 ft.

Houses and all components must be raised up and on timber pilings and pressure treated wood platforms.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Elephante said:


> I think it looks a little silly on those platforms.But, if that is what the customer wants and your getting paid, that is all that matters.


Now you want to see something silly.

You should see the few morons putting in generators on 12 ft high platforms five feet from the house.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Now you want to see something silly.
> 
> You should see the few morons putting in generators on 12 ft high platforms five feet from the house.


F**k it; by that point I'd just put it on the roof.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> You should see the few morons putting in generators on 12 ft high platforms five feet from the house.


I think that would be a clue that it's time to move. :laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I think you need to fix the title. The words quality and carflex should not be used in the same sentence.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

CFL said:


> I like the way you did the job.:thumbsup:
> 
> The ac work looks like the usual crapwork that I see.


that's because you don't know any better. I understand how particular conduit emt is, how pretty you strive for it to be, but regardless of how clean or sloppy pipe is run it has no effect on the wire inside ability to conduct electricity. refrigerant linesets do. each 90 equates to 3' of pressure drop which equates to pumping power (amps), in rush ability, subcooling and charge. and that one little bit of piping or work you see and judge as ugly and usual is only a fraction of the consideration of the system's performance as a whole. 

it's only crapwork because your comparison and expertise of piping is asthetic, not function. easier said then done.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

BBQ said:


> And when those experienced installers start donating their time and paying for the materials they use then they will have a right to decide how things will be done. Until that time the customer paying the bill will get to decide those things.


makes no sense whatsoever. you argue just for the sake of arguing. the customer pays the company to rely on their expertise to it right. if the customer said install it upside down or put a single pole 15 amp breaker on a 240 volt 5 ton condenser requiring a double 40 amp minimum breaker then you do what the customer says? 

shut the fudge up before you force me to shut you the hell up, twit. :blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> that's because you don't know any better. I understand how particular conduit emt is, how pretty you strive for it to be, but regardless of how clean or sloppy pipe is run it has no effect on the wire inside ability to conduct electricity. refrigerant linesets do. each 90 equates to 3' of pressure drop which equates to pumping power (amps), in rush ability, subcooling and charge. and that one little bit of piping or work you see and judge as ugly and usual is only a fraction of the consideration of the system's performance as a whole.
> 
> it's only crapwork because your comparison and expertise of piping is asthetic, not function. easier said then done.


:laughing:

Funny, when I see professionals running refrigeration plumbing they have no problem adding 90 degree fittings. :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> shut the fudge up before you force me to shut you the hell up, twit. :blink:


Go back to the sandbox little boy.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> makes no sense whatsoever. you argue just for the sake of arguing. the customer pays the company to rely on their expertise to it right. if the customer said install it upside down or put a single pole 15 amp breaker on a 240 volt 5 ton condenser requiring a double 40 amp minimum breaker then you do what the customer says?
> 
> shut the fudge up before you force me to shut you the hell up, twit. :blink:


Hey Roadhouse, kind of off topic but, I had to tell you of a quote I had for my house. 
A Lennox distributor quoted me $8k to replace my 17yo, 5 ton carrier. He wanted to sell me a 5 ton, 16 seer unit. 
I never knew that 22 was so evil that it is banned and had destroyed the ozone. LoL
He did tell me that the new unit only pulled 6 amps. 
He said my current breaker was fine. It's a 50 amp breaker.
His sales pitch was so over the top that even my wife said he was an ass. 
He never installed or repaired anything in his life. 

I have a pin hole in my evap coil.. I repaired it myself. $20 out the door and back to a cold nights sleep.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice job to the op. :thumbup: To the rest of you, shut up you bunch of 'tards. :laughing: Seriously, you picked apart everything from the wood, to the carflex, to the ty wraps, the location, the (ugly :whistling2: ) hvac lines and on and on. All of it is fine and NONE of you weenies posts any of your work. Let's see some pictures Mr Perfect!


----------

